
Show HN: Built for the #24hrstartup challenge. A fun agenda timer for meetings - tabansi
https://www.timeblocks.co
======
boaticus
Really good job on this!

~~~
tabansi
Thanks! I'm still new to coding, tested out Vue.js for this. It was an amazing
experience.

